# Horsebox cctv and reversing camera



## MilosDad (22 March 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions/preferences for these systems? I'm getting a lorry and want to fit one to keep an eye on the boys plus make sure I don't reverse into anyone/thing given my limited driving ability!


----------



## Dubsie (22 March 2009)

I'm fairly sure OH was looking at something in Maplin which seemed very reasonable priced c/w 'horsey' ones as he wants to get one for daughter to watch her pony when we travel.  Will ask when he's back.


----------



## StableMum (22 March 2009)

We got our cctv from here www.trailervision.co.uk.  It was really easy to set up and not too expensive.  You can get an extra camera for reversing.


----------



## MilosDad (22 March 2009)

Thanks Dubsie and StableMum, that is most useful. Appreciated


----------



## now_loves_mares (22 March 2009)

My brother found something on ebay. It was basically a fancy stereo with a TV screen, you could then use it for sat-nav and attach camera's to it as well. My Dad also told me that you can now get Infra-red cameras, for helpful night vision!! I have a very narrow gate at an angle, so getting the lorry in and out is going to be a 'mare. I reckon the IR camera is cheaper than repairing the lorry and the gates 
	
	
		
		
	


	





So that's what I'll be going for. Of course, will now have to try to find the link for it


----------



## josiesmithuk (22 March 2009)

we have the one from horseboxsupplies.co.uk. It has infra red night vision, plus the reversing camera has a one way microphone to the driver. 

We use it alost more than we thought we would, I only put it on for the resale side of things.

x x


----------

